# Indoor Winter Project



## Downstate Doug (May 8, 2001)

Just about every winter I take on a indoor home project. It has ranged from painting a room, refinishing all doors and jam moldings, refinishing the stairs and last year it was identifying what circuit breakers operate what. Next week I am going to start wrapping hot water pipes and putting sealant and tape on all ductwork. Anybody else have any winter projects scheduled for some ideas for the coming years?

DD


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I plan on tearing out the nasty carpet in the GF's condo and installing some flooring. I did my place 5-6 years ago, and the job is an easy one that we should be able to tackle in a weekend. Half the battle is picking the right stuff, and getting the materials. 
I plan on instaling a new electrical service pannel for my home, and replacing a funace and adding air to one of my rentals. These last two are not projects I am qualified to do, but picking a good contractor is as much fun as doing the work. I hate doing indoor projects in the summertime, and I sure have extra time now.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

My winter project is to play in snow when we have it. Honestly I ain't very handy in the house. But in my shop working on something mechanical is where I am good.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Greenbush future said:


> I plan on tearing out the nasty carpet in the GF's condo and installing some flooring. I did my place 5-6 years ago, and the job is an easy one that we should be able to tackle in a weekend. Half the battle is picking the right stuff, and getting the materials.
> I plan on instaling a new electrical service pannel for my home, and replacing a funace and adding air to one of my rentals. These last two are not projects I am qualified to do, but picking a good contractor is as much fun as doing the work. I hate doing indoor projects in the summertime, and I sure have extra time now.


Dan,
you're five minutes away from a great flooring supplier. Head over to Lumber Liquidators on Pontiac Rd. They've got some nice stuff and reasonable prices. I've gotten material from them for a number of flooring jobs and it's always been good stuff. Ya got any questions, give me a holler. I'm only a phone call away and just down the street.

John


----------



## redneckmi2 (Jan 3, 2010)

This my first year owning my own house and the projects haven't stopped, just moved indoors. I'm working on finishing the basement, insulating the crawl space and remodeling/cleaning up the bathrooms. I live in one of those houses that the "good idea fairy" lived in. There is a whole bunch of projects started but never completed. Also, I'm pretty sure they didn't own a square or level.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

redneckmi2 said:


> I live in one of those houses that the "good idea fairy" lived in. There is a whole bunch of projects started but never completed.


 HA! I lived in one of those, but now we moved into the former house of the "I don't give a rats as$ fairy".......that house was pretty nice when they moved in (I know the previous owners he bought from) and made sure that it was in much worse shape when I bought it. So, I have all sorts of projects. How many I will get to this year, is hard to say. 

So far, the realistic list for the rest of this winter:
Finish drywall work in the laundry room
Finish the trim in the laundry room
Finish replacing light switches, outlets, and cover plates (only 1 or 2 rooms left)
Paint the stairway and kitchen walls/ceilings
Refinish the kitchen cabinets (paint, new hardware, etc)
New kitchen countertop
Install the new dishwasher that is currently sitting in my garage

That should keep me plenty busy, until the weather breaks enough for the spring/summer projects


----------



## redneckmi2 (Jan 3, 2010)

wartfroggy said:


> So far, the realistic list for the rest of this winter:
> Finish drywall work in the laundry room
> Finish the trim in the laundry room
> Finish replacing light switches, outlets, and cover plates (only 1 or 2 rooms left)
> ...


I pretty much have the same list and have some of those items crossed off. Still can't figure out why people paint over their light switches. I need to get some money before any major projects.


----------



## MSUFW07 (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a honey-do list thats a mile long that I successfully avoided all of deer season. Between the last day of deer season and next weekend, the start of my ice fishing season, I agreed to get some of that honey do list done. Now the wife has be bustin my butt every night trying to get everything done I can before I hit the water again. So far my list has included: 

1. installing a new kitchen cabinet and counter top
2. hang a coat rack
3. paint room(s) and hang trim
4. cleaning out the garage enough to park a car

I'm sure the list goes on, its not on paper just in my wifes head.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

Well I just started tearing out my bathroom floor. SO that is first but my list goes in this order/

Bathroom floor
Garage door installed ( already have the door)
Enclose my basement stairwell so I can have peace in my cave
Add 5 roof vents
trench drainage so water is away from house
New front door
Entry door installed in garage
Pour a cement patio

I can probly keep going but my hands are pretty full right now.


----------



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

I just finished the backsplash in my kitchen this morning which has been an ongoing project for me (I'll post some pictures of the kitchen in a separate thread). My winter only has one project on it (albeit a big one) - tear master bath down to studs and rebuild

In the spring I'm going to be putting in a fieldstone patio/fireplace and finishing the soffit and facia project I started last year.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Last week I finished redoing the 3rd bedroom of the house with paint, ceiling fan and new molding. Now it's back to the basement I took a break from finishing it.


----------



## River Keeper (Apr 12, 2010)

bigcountrysg said:


> My winter project is to play in snow when we have it. Honestly I ain't very handy in the house. But in my shop working on something mechanical is where I am good.


 Big Im sure you can clean up dog poop and gut a deer what more is there :lol:.Im just as bad though.Tub started leaking from the upper deck :rant: . Fixed that today.But now to fix the tear out i needed to get at it . River Keeper


----------



## Hespler (Oct 6, 2007)

Yep, painting all the rooms upstairs 4 in total the kids, Den and our bedroom, the bad part is all the prep, you know spackle, new closet doors, some trim work yada yada yada.


----------

